# Broken already



## moonshine113 (Jan 16, 2017)

So bitter!

So its our 3rd day out this season. I have been boarding for 16 years and feel super comfortable on a board. I am currently teaching my wifey how to ride. Any hoosiers.... babe took a break and wanted to watch me go down. Well, I had done this run ALREADY. No issues with it. I come out of the run with 2 busted knees, mostly likely a sprained right and a torn ACL in the left. WTF. Escorted down by ski patrol and errrryything. I have never EVER, in my years of sports both action, team and combat, have I ever had any knee injuries. I am heart broken. Please, lend me your stories...positive or negative. I dont want to be broken alone lol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Did ski patrol diagnose that?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Condolences!!!  That sucks. :sad:

Vibes for a speedy recovery!


-edit-
I missed the _entire_ 2014/15 season with a work related back injury. Never got on the snow once that season.  Wound up with Several surgeries,.. a spinal fusion,.. the works! :blink:

The good news is.... IM BACK BABY!!! :grin:

Just finished 9 straight days of riding in excellent conditions in Northern MI. This trip allowed me to get back most of my Mojo I lost being out so long!

Do what the doctors tell ya to do... take rehab seriously & you'll be back at it!! :thumbsup:

Good luck! (...and no more showing off for da little woman!!)  :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

vibes for a super fast recovery,
haven't had a season ender yet (knocks on wood)...but the near season enders of 3-4 weeks have all occured on runs that I've been very comfortable on...perhaps it was a moment of inattention. On two of these occasions, I still don't know what happened to get whacked so hard.

will dedicate a few laps to your health


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My daughter has had both ACLs redone, 4 years apart for each one. Once fixed you're good to go with everything you've done in the past. They may tell you to wear a small brace, but that's mainly to overcome any head games you may have.

Short term it certainly sucks. But one she had done a week before going back to college and the other 3 weeks before starting real world work. She got through it all OK.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am so so sorry  Keep at your rehab and beat the odds. Determination is key.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Not lower body, but hey, we can be broken together. I broke my radius on Christmas... required surgery. I'm off the drugs and out of a cast now and in rehab. Fun times to be had by all!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

slammed my knee last x-mas (a year ago) and haven't been able to walk without sharp, debilitating pain since. All tests were negative (x-ray, MRI, etc) and cortisone did nothing. 

Desperately tried snowboarding a couple weeks ago and could barely do simple turns. Every little bump under the powder hurt really bad.

I'm hoping my tibia just got knocked out of line with my femur and can be popped back into place (like when you pop your knuckles...only on a giant scale). Getting diagnostic arthroscopy next month, in which he'll be doing cartilage debridement on my kneecap, cut away any scar tissue, check for calcium deposits and then do a MUA (manipulation under anesthesia). Not worried about the surgery (maybe even a little excited)...but slightly worried about rehab...and very worried all this might not even fix the problem.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear! I'm convinced that we are all due for an injury at some point regardless of how safe / gnarly you play it. Take comfort in knowing you have it out of the way for a long time 

I broke my ankle (tib & fib) last winter (end of Jan) during an awesome snow year for the West. After surgery, plates & screws + physio, and a lot of ups and downs, I'm back on the snow. I'm still not physically back to where I was, but I have a whole new appreciation for riding (and mobility). 

Listen to your body and take as much time as you need. Try not to get discouraged by set-backs (probably the worst part of recovery). It won't feel like it at first, but you'll be back in a flash - stay positive!


----------



## moonshine113 (Jan 16, 2017)

No, the ortho did


----------



## moonshine113 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow everyone! Thank you for the good vibes! They may not have helped with the pain, but I did get a call saying that my MRI was approved and Im scheduled for it tomorrow afternoon. My knee hurts that an SOB! But knowing that I am not alone....looking at you Varza, makes me feel better. Thanks all!

On another sad broken note, Send out some good vibes for Jeremy Jones! He is one of the special people and has pioneered the snowboarding we know today! Sending good vibes out to ya brotha!! ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

Broke my radius and ulna 2nd trip this season but I'm going on my 4th trip tomorrow after being back. Hope your recovery is real fast and make sure to do pt every day.


----------

